# Sourcemore ordering



## Daniel Alves (25/12/15)

Hi,

I just want to find out if anyone has ordered from Sourcemore?

how was the experience and roughly how long did it take for the shipping?

i know they offer a few options in terms of shipping and i would like to have a look at it.

i know it generally takes about a month or 2 for international orders and customs taking a while.

thanks


----------



## RedRaven (10/7/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just want to find out if anyone has ordered from Sourcemore?
> 
> ...


Hi, did you ever order from them? Would like to know how long it took?


----------



## Daniel Alves (11/7/16)

hi, i did, its the usually time that it takes, it took about a month only thing is dont order batteries or ejuice, customs will send it back and good service from sourcemore


----------



## RedRaven (11/7/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> hi, i did, its the usually time that it takes, it took about a month only thing is dont order batteries or ejuice, customs will send it back and good service from sourcemore


Yea i saw they mentioned not ordering juce or batts, how did the import duty payments work? Its the first time I order someting like this, i oredered a rx200 mod and a crown tank.


----------



## Daniel Alves (11/7/16)

i originally ordered my rx200 from them, i think i paid like R60 to customs when it arrived, Customs will usually charge depending on wait and the amount they have specified on their invoice, i know fasttech usually puts theirs as hobby so you dont pay that much, just the waiting is a pain


----------



## RedRaven (11/7/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> i originally ordered my rx200 from them, i think i paid like R60 to customs when it arrived, Customs will usually charge depending on wait and the amount they have specified on their invoice, i know fasttech usually puts theirs as hobby so you dont pay that much, just the waiting is a pain


I would gladly pay R60 i basically paid half the price for the mod. Im assuming the delivery company lets you know when it arrives in customs so you can pay?


----------



## PsyCLown (11/7/16)

RedRaven said:


> I would gladly pay R60 i basically paid half the price for the mod. Im assuming the delivery company lets you know when it arrives in customs so you can pay?



Which shipping option did you chose?

In my experience, if you use DHL then when they deliver the item you are required to make payment.
If you ordered through the normal cheaper post, then when you collect it from your local Post Office you are required to make payment.

I have only had it once where my item was stuck at customs, I ordered something from eBay via a Chinese supplier and they did not send any invoice and customs held it there. I had to call Customs after waiting a few weeks and then needed to send them the invoice.
They then released it and I paid my customs fees at the local Post Office upon collection as usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedRaven (11/7/16)

"Select Shipping Method - Registered Airmail via Hongkong Post/Estimated 7-14 days(E-liquid/Battery Prohibited)", That was the free shipping with the shortest time. Its the normal shipping not DHL.


----------



## PsyCLown (11/7/16)

RedRaven said:


> "Select Shipping Method - Registered Airmail via Hongkong Post/Estimated 7-14 days(E-liquid/Battery Prohibited)", That was the free shipping with the shortest time. Its the normal shipping not DHL.


You will most likely pay the custom fees at the post office when you collect it.

Keep tracking it to make sure it does not get stuck anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeez (11/7/16)

Keen to hear bout you guys' experiences. I am considering ordering a mod off this site as well as it will be almost half the price but i have no experience at all wrt importing of goods


----------



## KimVapeDashian (11/7/16)

I am waiting for a prize to arrive from them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RedRaven (11/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> I am waiting for a prize to arrive from them


Waiting since when?


----------



## KimVapeDashian (11/7/16)

RedRaven said:


> Waiting since when?



@RedRaven literally not even two weeks yet, got a tracking number last week 

~KVD


----------



## Daniel Alves (12/7/16)

my experience with them was good and i also used the free shipping option, with DHL you pay for what you get, not waiting for items at customs and a friend of mine got his order in 2 weeks instead of a month.
i first tracked it on Hongkong Post and once i saw that it was at ems i phoned them to get the local tracking


----------



## RedRaven (12/7/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> my experience with them was good and i also used the free shipping option, with DHL you pay for what you get, not waiting for items at customs and a friend of mine got his order in 2 weeks instead of a month.
> i first tracked it on Hongkong Post and once i saw that it was at ems i phoned them to get the local tracking[/QU
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Alves (12/7/16)

i think it was like $25 so you could buy another tank at least with that and just wait


----------



## RedRaven (12/7/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> i think it was like $25 so you could buy another tank at least with that and just wait


Yea, but its still cheaper than any local prices. So still a bargain if you are willing to wait.


----------



## Travis Infinite (2/8/16)

Ordered a Eleaf iStick TC 200W from Sourcemore now to wait and see


----------



## zadiac (2/8/16)

I waited about a month. Was to be expected. I bitched a little and they sent the order again, so now I have two Tsunami 24 atties.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RedRaven (11/8/16)

zadiac said:


> I waited about a month. Was to be expected. I bitched a little and they sent the order again, so now I have two Tsunami 24 atties.


For how long was it at customs? Mine arrives at customs the weekend..


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/8/16)

RedRaven said:


> For how long was it at customs? Mine arrives at customs the weekend..



There is currently a backlog at customs...my fasttech stuff is there since July 30th...they dont know when stuff will clear.
I think they handle the clearing agents stuff first then non agent stuff last


----------



## zadiac (11/8/16)

RedRaven said:


> For how long was it at customs? Mine arrives at customs the weekend..



I really can't remember. A week, I think.


----------



## PsyCLown (11/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> There is currently a backlog at customs...my fasttech stuff is there since July 30th...they dont know when stuff will clear.
> I think they handle the clearing agents stuff first then non agent stuff last


My one parcel has been waiting to be cleared since around the 1st as well, while the other just finished clearing on the 1st.... weird.


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> My one parcel has been waiting to be cleared since around the 1st as well, while the other just finished clearing on the 1st.... weird.


and you cant phone them and their emails are bad as well...put into perspective my reo left US on monday and cleared customs in 3 minutes


----------



## PsyCLown (11/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> and you cant phone them and their emails are bad as well...put into perspective my reo left US on monday and cleared customs in 3 minutes


Yeah, I know - I emailed them and am waiting for some feedback.

I find with some of these government departments emails get you somewhere, unlike phone calls where you call and after 20 minutes the call drops.


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Yeah, I know - I emailed them and am waiting for some feedback.
> 
> I find with some of these government departments emails get you somewhere, unlike phone calls where you call and after 20 minutes the call drops.


tried email...they dnt knw


----------



## Travis Infinite (11/8/16)

Status on my delivery has changed to "The item (RTXXXXXXXXXHK) was posted on 11-Aug-2016 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee." now I will monitor this and see what happens.


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/8/16)

Travis Infinite said:


> Status on my delivery has changed to "The item (RTXXXXXXXXXHK) was posted on 11-Aug-2016 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee." now I will monitor this and see what happens.


what date u hit customs?


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Yeah, I know - I emailed them and am waiting for some feedback.
> 
> I find with some of these government departments emails get you somewhere, unlike phone calls where you call and after 20 minutes the call drops.


@PsyCLown ...someone finally answered at JIMC...customs backlog currently between 3 and 5 weeks 

Not good


----------



## PsyCLown (12/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @PsyCLown ...someone finally answered at JIMC...customs backlog currently between 3 and 5 weeks
> 
> Not good


Woah, that's shocking.... Ouch! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRaven (18/8/16)

Well my parcel is at my post office for collection and i thought I should update you guys, it has been about a month(including customs), was in customs for a week. I ordered a rx200s and a crown tank and the import duty costs is R45 rand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Travis Infinite (25/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> what date u hit customs?


got an update on the 23rd 
JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), Incomming International


----------



## Travis Infinite (25/8/16)

RedRaven said:


> Well my parcel is at my post office for collection and i thought I should update you guys, it has been about a month(including customs), was in customs for a week. I ordered a rx200s and a crown tank and the import duty costs is R45 rand.


45 bucks is nothing compared to what you pay for here in SA ..... LoL


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/8/16)

My order just says arrived in SA, no one can give me any further info as it hasnt been scanned into the system  wont order from so far again. Id rather pay that lil extra and get it same time or 2 days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/8/16)

nice...my pac


Travis Infinite said:


> 45 bucks is nothing compared to what you pay for here in SA ..... LoL



nice one...my package stuck in jimc after customs since aug 15th


----------



## Travis Infinite (25/8/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> My order just says arrived in SA, no one can give me any further info as it hasnt been scanned into the system  wont order from so far again. Id rather pay that lil extra and get it same time or 2 days


Sorry to hear that I got a mail today after emailing customer.services@postoffice.co.za providing my local tracking number 
Are you checking status on 17 Track ?


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/8/16)

Using aftership bud

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis Infinite (25/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> nice one...my package stuck in jimc after customs since aug 15th


Read a few posts where folks had to call customs ( if they could get through) or physically go to customs to clear the item and pay duties after 3 days of it hitting the International sorting hub.
But as @PsyCLown says there is a backlog might delay things.


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/8/16)

Travis Infinite said:


> Read a few posts where folks had to call customs ( if they could get through) or physically go to customs to clear the item and pay duties after 3 days of it hitting the International sorting hub.
> But as @PsyCLown says there is a backlog might delay things.


mine has cleared customs and sent back to jimc..they cant find the damn thing at jimc

may have to call in on them sat with a baseball bat


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/8/16)

Eish

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (25/8/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> My order just says arrived in SA, no one can give me any further info as it hasnt been scanned into the system  wont order from so far again. Id rather pay that lil extra and get it same time or 2 days



I agree. It would have to be exceptional for me to consider.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

